# One Day Old kittens *PICS*



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Day old


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

i know the pictures are big.. but i didnt want to shrink them.. so you can see how cute they are


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

They are so cute


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

The mother is a beautiful cat.... and of course those babies are so cute!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

*sigh*
They are all so beautiful....


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

So cute!!

Seeing mama cats makes me want a pregnant cat, even though i would never do that on purpose...

Soo sweet.. how fun they are going to be!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The kittens are so cute. In the first picture, it was so adorable with the cats leg spread apart and in one of the other pictures I though your orange cat had a black ring around the neck but it was your other cats tail...... :lol:


----------



## Bunnycat (Aug 16, 2004)

They are so adorable


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Very cute kittens, you're getting her spayed now, right?


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

I have to have her get everything done. She was a stray. So she needs to get her shots.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

The kittens are very sweet and mom is beautiful.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*adorable!*

they're just so cute!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

There's no doubt that the kittens are rediculously cute, but mom sure is a beautiful cat too.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

And, she looks like she has an extra toe too! That is sooo cool. 
Doesn't it look like she's got a little mitten on in that picture??


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

AddFran said:


> And, she looks like she has an extra toe too! That is sooo cool.
> Doesn't it look like she's got a little mitten on in that picture??



yup, has an extra one on all 4 paws


so far i think 4 of the kittens have at least one paw with an extra


----------

